# "RED" Redfoot food - Rose of Sharon



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 5, 2008)

In the past week all but 2 R of S have bloomed! 

A variety of colors and double and single blooms -



























Terry K


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 5, 2008)

Beautiful Pinks. Looks like some of the doubles have a little white? Love that Red eye.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 5, 2008)

So do your RFs have a color preference?


----------



## Isa (Aug 6, 2008)

You have sooo much flowers with nice colors. Your RFs must be so happy getting those flowers with such beautiful colors.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Aug 6, 2008)

The last pic is so pretty. Now I'm getting tempted to take some pics of our hibiscus. 

________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 7, 2008)

Jacqui said:


> So do your RFs have a color preference?



They seem to "prefer?" the red.. they will 'pass up' white for red.. [ I believe that's universal ] although I've never seen them pass up any blooms.

Terry K


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 7, 2008)

drgnfly2265 said:


> The last pic is so pretty. Now I'm getting tempted to take some pics of our hibiscus.
> 
> ________________________________________________________
> 
> ...



It seems each shrub has it's own "shade" or "hue" of the same color.. that's why I included that one - my favorite red also Jamie!

Show us yours please???

Terry K


----------

